# GCSE exams in Spain



## Singformysupper (Nov 4, 2014)

Could someone please tell me if it possible to sit GCSE's in Spain? We are moving to Alicante in December 2015 but my daughter who will be 16 by then is not due to sit her exams until May/June 2016. Ideally she would like to sit them in Spain but if this is too much trouble would it be better to wait until she has finished them before following us out? We have to move by December due to other commitments but don't want to cause added stress to out daughter.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Although there have been attempts to make GCSEs moreexamination orientated, there is still a large element of coursework in a number of them. How would your daughter manage this aspect from Spain?


----------



## Singformysupper (Nov 4, 2014)

She will be doing all of her course work before we leave England and her school are looking into giving her the relevant work she needs to revise. We did initially look into her attending her final term at a school in Spain but the fees are way out of our means. She is above average in all of her subjects and her year head has assured us that the extra work needed to complete her course work early will not be a problem for her. 
She is happy to do this if it means she can leave earlier as she is not happy at the school and we really don't want to cause her anymore stress

If necessary I will stay behind with her but she is happy to stay with her grandparents if this is the only way she can sit her GCSE's


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Thousands of kids sit GCSEs in Spain each year. Just get in contact with the British schools near where you'll be and ask them which examining centres they use (or if the school itself is a registered exam centre)


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Most of the International schools here are now using Cambridge Board. Their syllabus is a little different from AQA and Edexcel so you would need to check if your daughter is not following their syllabus. Also, you have to pay for each exam you sit and, of course, there are timetables for enrolling etc. All coursework is followed correctly at the international schools including practical work where required. All work is sent to UK for marking where it forms part of the GCSE.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I think you may find that 'GCSE' exams in Spain are actually IGCSE exams. The international exam entails little or no coursework and in that way is more comparable to the old O'Level.


----------



## DaveInSpain (Sep 21, 2013)

I think a lot of the international schools in Spain do the iGCSE rather than the GCSE so worth checking if you are investigating


----------



## DaveInSpain (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry I see someone has mentioned it already


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Madliz said:


> I think you may find that 'GCSE' exams in Spain are actually IGCSE exams. The international exam entails little or no coursework and in that way is more comparable to the old O'Level.


IGCSEs have an optional coursework component. My daughter's Int Sch in South Korea opted out of course work and instead she had additional exams, very much like the old O'level. It is my understanding that my children's current school in Spain have decided to only offer IGCSEs from the Cambridge Int. Exam. Board and due to their 'difficulty' vs other examination boards have decided to offer course work. 
I did think the question was just regarding taking the exams here? The (I) GCSE courses will invariably be different from what the OP's child is doing now. Each school has a choice of books etc to find one totally compatible would be difficult to say the least.
I do know that most Int Sch offer their facilities as an examination centre so taking the exams shouldn't be an issue; but I would have thought contacting the actual schools in the area they are moving to confirm this should be the first port of call?
& what after the GCSEs? My daughter is in her 2nd year of A levels here and I will say good bye to her next year as she leaves for Uni. There really is no future for her here in Spain. Nor for my son who will start his IGCSE courses next year.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The reason why we put my son into the British College was because he was at another school that wasnt doing very well (lots of problems at the time). He was half way thru his IGCSE studies (he was 15) and we had to find another school that used the same exam board and the same subjects (we even thought of going back to the UK). The only one in the area happened to be The British College - eventho we liked Sunnyview in Torremolinos better. So altho IGCSEs dont have as much coursework as GCSEs, they are quite different between examination boards and apparently arent compatible with the UKs GCSEs ?????? and of course, you have to pay for the exams in Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

All of my UK students at International School were taking GCSE not IGCSE. They all had the option to choose which version they wanted and all of the schools in question teach the full course including practical work etc.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

thrax said:


> All of my UK students at International School were taking GCSE not IGCSE. They all had the option to choose which version they wanted and all of the schools in question teach the full course including practical work etc.


My daughter's maths 'resit' taken in Spain was a GCSE with Edexcel. The original failed exam being an IGCSE, no course work from Cambridge, sat in Korea. So absolutely GCSEs are taught at some schools here in Spain. The question would be the compatibility with the syllabus they were following / examination board etc. The only one who can confirm that are the schools the OP intends to enquire at. Independent Schools the world over are a law unto themselves!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So the answer is that yes GCSEs are available in international schools in Spain, but its advisable to choose a school that uses the same examination board and you will probably have to pay

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

jojo said:


> So the answer is that yes GCSEs are available in international schools in Spain, but its advisable to choose a school that uses the same examination board and you will probably have to pay
> 
> Jo xxx


At some 'International Schools' GCSEs will be offered; but would be prudent to contact the ones in the area the Op is relocating well in advance to verify what their situation is.

& definitely as oppose to "probably" have to pay would be my guesstimate!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

angil said:


> At some 'International Schools' GCSEs will be offered; but would be prudent to contact the ones in the area the Op is relocating well in advance to verify what their situation is.
> 
> & definitely as oppose to "probably" have to pay would be my guesstimate!!


I think the question would more likely be why would it be free to sit a UK based exam out of the UK system!


----------

